# Kinds of salt for salt bars



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

I have made salt bars with sea salt and they turn out great. I tried dead sea salts only once and know they do NOT work! A friend gave me some hawaiian sea salts and wanted me to make a salt bar for her -- but she said that there was a little epsom salts in the hawaiian sea salt. Does anyone know how epsom salts would work? I am just wondering about the chemical reaction.... also considering picking the epsom salt out of the mix. Any help would be useful! :help

Linda


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I have heard epsom salts do not work. Never tried myself, just stick with sea salt.


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks Kathy! I think it will be less embarrassing just to return the salts -- it did seem neat at the time though! 

Linda


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

Epsom salt does not work, soap will not harden, stays mushy
Barb


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Why not take a tiny bit of soap before pouring, mix in the Hawaiian salt in a measuring cup and pour a test bar? that way you can see if it has epsom salts in there without wasting a whole batch of soap, just try with one bar. I wonder if the high mineral ratios in lots of the exotic salts would cause this problem.

After my disaster with trying dead sea salt, I have always wondered how these people do add it!? 
http://www.nebraskasunset.com/Soap-Main.htm

Ideas?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Maybe they don't put in that much? I know with the salt bar recipe on here, it calls for a LOT of salt. I can't imagine that they put that much salt in, since they are putting it in every bar (at that website you linked.)


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Well, the time I tried to add DSS to my bars it wasn't much either, but it took them over a _year_ to stop beading moisture! When finally packaged they sold out in 2 weeks, lol.


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Aja-Sammati said:


> Why not take a tiny bit of soap before pouring, mix in the Hawaiian salt in a measuring cup and pour a test bar? that way you can see if it has epsom salts in there without wasting a whole batch of soap, just try with one bar. I wonder if the high mineral ratios in lots of the exotic salts would cause this problem.
> 
> After my disaster with trying dead sea salt, I have always wondered how these people do add it!?
> http://www.nebraskasunset.com/Soap-Main.htm
> ...


Melted? In the lye solution? or.. as part of the water content.
That would be the way I would do it.


----------

